# Powder coating tubes



## Marko50 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi folks,

I need some input. I have had some problems with the dreaded "silvery effect" when casting carbon fiber with watch gears, or other trinkets. I have taken precautions when squaring off the blanks to make sure I have proper tube to bushing contact. I have made sure enough time has passed for "off gassing" (3-4 days). I use the method of soaking the CF with CA glue to the tube. I am still getting the occasional silver effect or what looks to be a separation issue between the Alumilite and the CF.

I read a posting in the library about how someone Powder Coats their tubes before putting the CF on. He/she has not had any more problems after doing that. My question is; how do you powder coat a pen tube? My understanding of powder coating involves establishing an electrical current through the piece to be powder coated so that the paint adheres more readily to the metal. How do you accomplish that with a pen tube? Any thoughts or solutions to eliminating the separation problem? It just kills me to see a blank covered in gears become worthless due to the separation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 20, 2013)

Soak the blank in a jar of acetone and you can likely recover the gears.....


----------



## carlmorrell (Dec 20, 2013)

Powder coating can be done in your garage/shop very inexpensively. 

You need a powder coating gun. I have an older entry level unit I got from Eastwood. That one requires an air compressor.  The gun comes with an electric box, that attaches to the item you are coating.

You also need a small oven. I have an old toaster oven. On the oven rack, I have brackets that I suspend the part from. 

Powder coating tubes are very easy.  I use stainless safety wire and run it through the inside of the tubes .

It's a heck of a lot easier than casting.  I have never had a powder coating failure.


----------



## Marko50 (Dec 20, 2013)

carlmorrell said:


> Powder coating can be done in your garage/shop very inexpensively.
> 
> You need a powder coating gun. I have an older entry level unit I got from Eastwood. That one requires an air compressor.  The gun comes with an electric box, that attaches to the item you are coating.
> 
> ...


This sounds promising. I need a clarification. So if I powder coat the tube, I can then glue the CF on it and glue the watch parts on it and cast it without worrying about the separation issues? Am I confused? Should I just glue the watch parts right to the powder coated tube? Thank you very much for your input!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 20, 2013)

I noticed this on the last batch of  carbon fiber/watch parts that I did, it was also one of the first times I used Alumilite. I also noticed a couple other things, that places that I got CA on the watch face could still be seen. I also tried some metallic paint and there was entire "spots" that looked like the Alumilite separated from the paint like it did not stick.

I had not seen the problem with "silvery effect" when I cast with epoxy. I was going to cast some test blanks this weekend with metallic paint and epoxy and see if I still get the separation. I would be interested what you find out about the powder coating. If the separation is happening between the CA on the carbon fiber and Alumilite then I am not sure how the powder coating will help. But if you are going to leave the carbon fiber off and just go with powder coating then it may work.


----------

